# irritan or marginatus???



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I have noticed that these two fish look almost the same and I would like to know which one I have. I bought it as an Irritan and I think it is an Irritan. Just want to know what the pros think.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

looks like Irritan to me.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My opinion is S.Marginatus.
Can you post a better pic?

Jim


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How big is the fish ?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THE FISH IS 6" LONG


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Irritan. Unless the pros say it's neither.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I FEEL LIKE EOAR OVER HERE


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Might be irritans, but don't know, angle is bad on all 3 fishes.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

not marginatus 
pretty positive
duno if its irritan tho


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I WILL TRY TO GET SOME BETTER PICS.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

irritan


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

whatever it is, it is nice! my vote goes to irritans.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

irritans


----------

